
Wetherspoons just deleted its entire customer email database – on purpose - robin_reala
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/wetherspoons-email-database-gdpr
======
SyneRyder
I saw some discussion from UK ecommerce folks at the time about this. Lots of
jokes about it being one easy way to remain compliant with data privacy laws.

But there was another thought - maybe there just wasn't any ROI. Wetherspoons
is a pub, and maybe email isn't the most effective marketing channel for pubs.
Or possibly they couldn't track the ROI accurately enough, since it's an
online to offline conversion.

------
dTal
Maybe because it was extremely low quality. You could put anything in the
email field to get on the wifi - it can't be verified because you'd need to
give the customer internet for them to access their email...

The associated 'password' is a joke too. It can be reset without any sort of
sign-in or verification!

~~~
robin_reala
The ‘free’ wifi networks I’ve been using recently give you a free 5 minute
window to verify your email before shutting off again.

~~~
dTal
That's interesting, I've never encountered that before.

Wetherspoons did not use this system, however.

------
kennydude
Wetherspoons has about 4 apps to send you news anyway and most people who
would sign up to the newsletter probably end up in a spoons frequently anyway.

At least you can order food to your table without having to move which is lazy
but pretty cool.

------
jaclaz
Some good news.

Of course a monthly newsletter may not be an issue, but when you start
receiving tens of them (from tens of sites/firms you maybe dealt with once in
your lifetime), it does become one.

